
A 1942 List of Hitler’s Lies (2016) - ericdanielski
https://slate.com/human-interest/2016/05/a-list-of-hitlers-lies-compiled-by-the-office-of-war-information-in-1942.html
======
abrichr
_> 1935_

 _> May 21, Hitler speech to Reichstag:_

 _> "Every war for the subjection or domination of an alien people sooner or
later weakens the victor internally and eventually brings about his defeat."_

Hitler predicted his own downfall. Fascinating!

------
stygiansonic
Perhaps one of the most ironic Nazi lies was the last planned Nuremberg Rally,
entitled the “Rally of Peace”. It was planned for September 1939 but was
cancelled when Germany invaded Poland:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg_Rally#Rallies](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuremberg_Rally#Rallies)

